

Formal methods in a startup? - sz

I've been studying formal specification and verification methods (Lamport's TLA+/TLC) recently.  It's a very interesting (very theoretical) subject, but I wonder about its practicality.<p>Are there any known potentially useful applications to startups?  Most seem to rush into coding without specifying the behaviors of the system they're developing to stay agile.  I don't know of any that employ sufficiently complex algorithms where verifiable correctness is sufficiently critical, but I'm new to the field.
======
nzmsv
I'd say the application domains of agile processes and formal verification are
a bit different. Verification will make sure you are "solving the problem
right". And most startups are trying to figure out if they are "solving the
right problem".

